
How to be productive when you are depressed - tzjohnson
https://www.moodcheckin.com/blog/being-productive-while-depressed
======
krupan
"This isn’t the time to bring out your “I Hate Myself and Want to Die” 90s
grunge playlist."

Dang it.

In all seriousness, this is very true. Little things make a difference.

